# Need some advice



## erfan (Feb 13, 2010)

hey all,

First of all I just wanted to say what a great website this is, lots of great advice all over the place.

After checking out some threads I have come to the conclusion that the system that would fit my 1000$ budget is this:

Reciever: Denon AVR1610 5.1-Channel Home Theater Receiver with 1080p HDMI Connectivity (380)

Speakers-sub: Polk Audio Home Theatre Speaker System (RM6750) (599$)

I was just wondering if anyone had any other advice about whether there were better speakers out there to fit my needs?

Im basically looking for a good 5.1 sound system to be mainly used to watch movies with my ps3. I cant really go over my 1000 budget either.

So if anyone has any other advice, i would really appreciate it! 

thanks


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to HomeTheaterShack ER Fan. Truly glad to have you with us.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## dalto (May 24, 2009)

If you are looking for an all in one speaker set I think I would take a look at this and this over the Polks. But if you can I would do a little comparative listening and see what you like yourself.

I haven't heard them but I might peek at these too.

You could probably put something even better together by searching for some inexpensive bookshelf speakers and combining them with a sub.

If you do decide to go with the Polk System you should poke around a little for a better price.


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

I'd avoid purchasing any of the packages that come with a sub, because that's usually the weak point (they're usually 8" subs and I'd go for at least a 10" for a standard living room- all things being equal). I'd opt for a set of 5 speakers like the Klipsch Quintets (which were available on Amazon for $250 a couple of weeks ago, but sadly they're now back to $400), and then a 10" subwoofer like THIS ONE. Even with the Quintets back at $400, your total would still be less than $600.

That's a decent receiver.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
1000 Dollars total for an AVR and 6 Speakers really poses a difficult challenge. Have you thought about purchasing perhaps a pair of quality Floorstanding Speakers and Center Channel and AVR to start.
I realize it does not give you the instant gratification of having it all done at once, but doing this over time will give you much higher quality Speakers.

I will give you one example package: (1) Onlyo TX-SR706 B-Stock ($429) (2) PSB Image T45 (479) (3) PSB Image C60 ($279)
Here is a link to the AVR:http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-Thx-100w-X-7ch-Theater-Receiver-Black/1.html
Speakers:https://dmc-electronics.com/Default.htm
Total $1,187 MSRP: $2,097

I realize you would be lacking a subwoofer and surrounds, but hopefully, you might have a pair of Speakers somewhere that can be pressed into Surround Duty. 

When your budget allows, you can add something like SVS's amazing PB-10NSD Subwoofer for 475 and matching smaller PSB Images for around 200 Dollars and you will have a massively better system. Again, you will not have it all at once, but the PSB's are awesome Speakers and Floorstanders which will give you satisfying bass for the time being. And the Center Channel is quite large and uses dual 6.5 woofers and the identical tweeter as the T-45 Towers. This really is a top flight Front Stage compared to the Speakers you are looking at.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Jack is correct, For your budget of $1000 I dont think you can do any better than what he suggests anything less and you will be disappointed and will find your self upgrading sooner rather than later. There is another option to consider as well and that is dont use a centre channel as the receiver will phantom the center channel to the main left and right speakers. This will free up a little more for a decent sub and the SVS PB10NSD is the best sub for the money you will find, anything smaller and you start to run out of headroom and quality fast.


----------



## erfan (Feb 13, 2010)

Alright, I checked out the example package and it looks pretty good.

As for not having a subwoofer and surround, it makes sense to wait and get something good as apposed to getting something that i will be dissapointed in.

One last question though, considering i dont have any speakers that will take the place of surround speakers, you guys have any advice as to what speakers i can buy that would be good for that function?

Would the PSB 2B be a good speaker as surround?

I apologise if i ask any stupid questions, im pretty new at all of this and trying to get the hang of it!

thanks alot for all the help


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Please do not hesitate to ask any question you might have. Something like the Alpha B1 or B2 would be just fine for the Surrounds and would share similar tonal qualities with the Image.

And the Onkyo I recommended will give you lots of room to grow. It has THX Certification, Audyssey MultEQ, and preamplifier outputs for adding an outboard amplifier in the future. And it is an amazing deal for 429 considering it retailed for 899.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## erfan (Feb 13, 2010)

Yeah, im Defenitely getting the Onkyo. 

I called some local shops that are PSB dealers, and they are much more exepensive than that website... their list price for the T45 is 1000$.

Unfortunately I dont think the website that has those speakers deliver's to Canada, so thats gonna be a problem. If anyone knows of any website or store in Canada that has some good prices i could really use the help

Also, i found PSB LR1 speakers for 100$, so i think i will buy those to so i can have surround!

thanks again for all the help


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

In Canada you have some choices, here is one site and for SVS speakers and subs look here at Sonic Boom audio as they are SVS's Canadian distributer.


----------



## erfan (Feb 13, 2010)

Are there any significant differences between the T45 and the new T6 that makes one better than the other for a home theatre system?

thanks


----------



## erfan (Feb 13, 2010)

Well I found a pair of T6's for $300 used, so I think im gonna get those.

So now i have 2 T45's and 2 T6's... Anyone have any advice as to where to put them? surround? all front? I have no idea what to do with all 4 

thanks alot


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would place the t6's as you mains front speakers and use the t45's as you rears as long as you can place them in such a way that you can see all the drivers from where you sit.


----------



## erfan (Feb 13, 2010)

If I bought 2 smaller rear ones like Alpha b1's. Could i use all 4 in the front or something?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Having two different towers in the front will cause all sorts of issues with imaging and possible cancellation, I would not do it. The t6's are plenty of speaker for a front sound stage. You could also use the t45's in a different part of the house for a dedicated 2 ch setup.


----------



## erfan (Feb 13, 2010)

Should I return the T6's if they are worse than the T45's for my system? I dont think ill be using it in any other room...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I think the t6's are a better speaker for your needs. Keep them and return the t45's


----------

